# What does and does not scare you?



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

So, we all know that we love to scare others, but is there anything in particular that scares you... or maybe just freaks you out a little? Either in haunts, or just in general. 
Also, is there stuff in haunts that just have, in your opinion, no scare factor at all?
For me, I can't stand clowns. Thanks Stephen King! I saw "IT" when I was little and it scarred me for life! I can't stand those people in clown masks with sharp fangs that come after me. And there is that older movie called "Race with the Devil" starring Peter Fonda where this satanic cult (seemingly regular people) is terrorizing/stalking this couple on vacation. I think a haunt with a theme like that would be cool and scary.
Things that just don't do it for me though are things like butchers, chainsaws, and electric chairs. I know that stuff is in about 99% of haunts, but I think it's just done WAY to much. I'd rather get goosebumps by seeing a fog filled graveyard and wondering what is lurking behind those spanish-moss covered trees and old tombstones. 
What about you all? :jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

As a kid I was scared to death by the Blob (Original movie). Who knew jello was so scarry. I also had nightmares about quicksand. I must have watched to many Tarzan movies as a kid. It seemed like one of the bad guys always ended up biting the big one in quicksand.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Dolls and ventriloquist dummmies for me. Hate them. I think it's because they're not human/alive but (can)look like they are..... A friend of mine from uni had a doll, it was a life-size baby, dressed as a clown (!!), that crawled, laughed and turned it's head from side to side, in an unnatural kind of way!!!! The scariest thing I've ever seen!!!

Ana


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Jaws scarred me for life. I don't go in any water I can't see thru, but when I was little I also had some pretty bad luck with underwater things finding my toes and hands. Have a couple crabs pinch and hang onto to your appendages when you're little, then be subjected to Jaws and see how you feel about it. Plus, people are in there too, and we ALL know what people do in the water.
Spiders creep me out too and feet. Some clowns and most porcelain dolls get me every now and then, but that's more a Poltergeist stigma than IT. 

Gore and such however, doesn't bother me-- movies and real life. I have an unhealthy fascination with roadkill (only the look of it, I won't indulge my W. VA heritage any further than looking thanks). I always wanted to be a crime scene photographer too-- maybe it's because I'm the kid of a nurse and cop.*shrugs*


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Dolls and ventriloquist dummies FREAK ME OUT. Especially antique dolls. When we visit my man's parents they have to put the porcelain dolls away (they used to be his sister's) or I can't sleep.

I'm also claustrophobic.

Other than that, nothing scares me. Weird, huh?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Torture. Torture props, torture scenes. I hate torture movies. Torture governments. 
Slime. Poop. Saliva. Snot. Bad smells. The texas chainsaw murder maze at universal was almost to much. I wanted to barf second time thru.

(tell pepe when I find him, his *ss is grass.)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm still scared of girls.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> Slime. Poop. Saliva. Snot. Bad smells.


As a firefighter/ paramedic I can tell you that these things, along with blood, are like kryptonite to us. Puts the scare of Jeebus in us all. Kinda ironic.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I guess I'm old enough to not be afraid of much. I'm not afraid of blood, snakes, rats, spiders, or the dark. But those haunts that feature body parts freak me out, especially those with MOVING body parts. I have nightmares for days!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Spiders. Eight-legged, hairy, fanged, multi-eyed skittery things running across my walls, floor, or anywhere else for that matter. If they had a season, I'd use a gun.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay don't laugh but I have the worst fear of Lightning.. Scares the crap out of me.. I am like a little kid when it comes to it!! I will not go outside if it is lightning outside.. I don't know why but I am..Weird huh?


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

thats a little wierd but so am I, I thought you meant thunder

When I was really young, I had a friend scared of thunder not really the thunder persay but its just like a jump scare in a movie, and my dog wasnt really scared but it made her go crazy

so when friends would sleep over, its one in the morning and he's already scared trying to fall asleep

then a huge thunderclap and a rottwieller starts barking in his face

**priceless**

- Aaron


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Serial killers. Imagine having lived next door to some psychopath like BTK, or Ted Bundy... Yikes. 

My husband has a genuine (no kidding) fear of Lobsters, Crabs, Scorpions... anything with pinchers. He's in the Army Reserve, and a few years ago he spent a couple of weeks in Guantanamo Bay. He swore that at night these huge sand crabs were stalking him in the street. He'd hear a skittering noise and could see their shadows when he'd turn to look. My daughter and I rag him a regular basis, of course! We're evil.:devil:


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

thats sounds ok lobsters are cocaroaches of the sea, if youve ever seen any of them before there cooked ewwwwww


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Waited tables at Red Lobster in my younger days. Had to fish 'em out of the tank and transport them to the kitchen. Basically, you'd just watch the cook throw them in the steamer and wait for the scream. About 30 seconds later it would be garnished with a spud, some butter and a lemon wedge... then off to the table. 

Come to think of it, that's what I'm really scared of. Screaming sea-roaches. Blech.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I opened up my fridge, and there was
only ONE beer left!!! Now THAT'S scary!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Oddly enough, I can't think of anything I'd be scared of. When I was a child, it seems like I was afraid of a lot of things. Then one day, I got tired of being scared and just confronted everything. I guess the only thing that would remotely scare me would be to become paralyzed.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

heights,bridges scare me, I don't like spiders ( real ones anyways) thats about it


----------



## AshleysAsylum (Aug 4, 2008)

Marionettes creep both my wife and I out! Again, leave it to Poltergeist watched it as a kid and it stuck with me. Dolls pulling children under beds freaky!
She hates spiders!
I hate snakes!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

midnight_moon said:


> I opened up my fridge, and there was
> only ONE beer left!!! Now THAT'S scary!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

midnight_moon said:


> I opened up my fridge, and there was
> only ONE beer left!!! Now THAT'S scary!


Thanks a LOT! Now I'll have nightmares for weeks! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

midnight_moon said:


> I opened up my fridge, and there was
> only ONE beer left!!! Now THAT'S scary!


That's how I feel about an empty bottle of Crown Royal.


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Big hairy spiders. Its unnatural for something to have that many legs and blood sucking fangs. Fake spiders I am totally cool with...big spider on my wall and I get the creeps and have been known to cry like a baby.

Also zombies. While I do enyoy a really great zombie movie just as much as the next girl...I am often haunted with zombie nightmares. In a way its kinda cool because its like being the star in my own private zombie flick, but generally they _are_ rather terrifying.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

hexerei said:


> Big hairy spiders. Its unnatural for something to have that many legs and blood sucking fangs. Fake spiders I am totally cool with...big spider on my wall and I get the creeps and have been known to cry like a baby.
> 
> Also zombies. While I do enyoy a really great zombie movie just as much as the next girl...I am often haunted with zombie nightmares. In a way its kinda cool because its like being the star in my own private zombie flick, but generally they _are_ rather terrifying.


I have Zombie dreams too! But I don't find them scary. Generally I'm the hero, and can kick ass (which is GREAT since I walk with a can IRL).


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm a pretty religious person, so I try to stay clear of things of a satanic/demonic nature. As I think about it, I guess it's not so much that I'm afraid, as it is that I feel those things are real enough without me helping things along.

As for what scares me: Dolls, ventriloquist dummies, and marionettes, have a pretty high freak factor (thanks _Talking Tina_!).


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

All of the things girls are suppose to be affraid of I love... snakes, spiders, reptiles, rats. and as long as scorpions are behind glass I love them! but if it is walking across my driveway I am FREAKED OUT!
I have irrational fears like the dentist, semi-trucks driving beside me, serial killers following me home weird things like that.

Other than that it is the usual, heights and fear of someone hurting or kidnapping my kids


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I hate,hate ,hate Chucky and all my friends, coworkers and my lovely wife and son know about it.....it just weird seeing a my buddy doll ( yes I'm from the eighties) come alive and look like that....I also can't stand wooden marionettes .....the thought of that clicking sound across tge floor gives me the heebie Jeebies. What I am not afraid of are spiders and clowns....I have a bunch if tarantulas from rosé hairs to the bird eaters and clowns because I have a few friends that are from the Shriners !


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

ok, Im not afraid of the common things like spiders, snakes, etc. I am almost paralyzed with fear if I have to drive across a bridge.... no idea why either.

Its not a heights thing, I have no problem being up on tall buildings, the edge of the grand canyon, I have been rock climbing with nary a shudder. I can even walk across bridges without issue, but put me in a car...... a couple years ago while on a road trip I had to cross the Oakland bay bridge, by the time I got to the far side I was traveling well over 100 mph just to get off that bridge.

I was struck by lightning twice (in a few years span) as a child in Wisconsin, hospitalized both times for a week or two, yet I have no issues going out in a thunderstorm.

But drive me out on a bridge and stop in the middle I will likely pee myself.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a phobia of loud, unexpected noises. If I can predict them, it's fine. But unexpected ones, I am an anxiety-riddled mess! Balloons, gunshots, fireworks, pyro- not a fan. So, usually, haunted houses implore a lot of loud bursts of sound- I enjoy working in mine (since I know where/when it will happen), but I don't enjoy others. Go figure. But I love the holiday, and given a few drinks, I do enjoy a good haunted house. Haha!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Shop window dummies - this goes back to when I watched Dr Who as a kid and the Autons episode with Jon Pertwee was shown. I still watch them out of my eye corner as I go past a shop window. If they started to move I would probably be off like a shot.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Clowns. Definitely clowns. And ventriloquist dummies except Jeff Dunham's. Because really who can be afraid of Peanut?


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I see from this list that clowns are quite a common phobia.... 

Creepy creepy clowns.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Finding my Whiskey bottle empty.
The hands that grab my ankles from under the couch.
Finding a mouse head in the sandwich I am eating.


----------



## FreakShowQueen (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh goodness - someone else that is forever freaked out by clowns because of Stephen King and "IT". My mother loved that movie on VHS and so I was subjected to it at an early age and to this day I harbor no love for clowns. I also agree with the others about the chucky type dolls - I remember as a tween watching Chucky at my house with some friends and us all getting so scared that we ran down the street to my best friends house because she was the only one with no dolls or stuffed animals in her room! 

What doesn't scare me ? Snakes and spiders, creepy crawlers, hillbillies (which are done a lot in our area) and gorey stuff... I tend to wonder how the gore was applied and things like that so it doesn't freak me out.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

snakes, especially the idea of being surrounded by hundreds of them on the ground, with no room to run away


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I kind of have a Bruce Wayne thing about witches. My dad wore one of those old school topstone hooded witch masks and a wig made of rope dyed orange and the usual black outfit and he would scare me all the time. So now I do the same thing. Blair witch movie freaked me out. Some of those paranormal movies spook me. As for haunts I haven't been scared in one yet. Actors are so ehh in our area or I am too seasoned from my dad scaring me as a child.

I did play a hillbilly one year at a friend haunt. Based it on the movie Deliverance. Freaked a bunch of middle aged men out.


----------



## Odette (Jan 15, 2014)

ROACHES! Any breed, any kind. I will FREAK. The way they run, like really quick, and that hard exoskeleton they have going on gives me the heebie jeebies! Even their shape creeps me out! Also, demon possession, how evil can take over the body like that is really terrifying to me. The deep voice and the stuff they say while inside a body, "THIS IS MY HOUR!!"...yeah, things like that, LOL!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Brad Green said:


> Spiders. Eight-legged, hairy, fanged, multi-eyed skittery things running across my walls, floor, or anywhere else for that matter. If they had a season, I'd use a gun.


Spiders for me too. Give me the creeps. Snakes, rats, other nasty insects, zombies, vampires, guys with chainsaws, clowns - nothing. I am a little freaked by dolls too. Saw that movie Trilogy of Terror when I was a kid. The doll one really spooked me.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

our fire marshal


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

The Dream where it's 3pm October 31st and nothing is done with the lawn haunt...

Also the dream where it's opening night of the Haunted Attraction, an hour before the doors open and nothing is done....

RandalB


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Death, Demonic stuff, and water, scares me!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

People being possessed type stuff. Bugs, Hurricane Insurance Bill. The last one terrifies me every year.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

RandalB said:


> The Dream where it's 3pm October 31st and nothing is done with the lawn haunt...RandalB


I'm with ya on that one. It has to be the stress that we put on ourselves :jol:

As far as scares: Roaches are first on the list. Spiders are a close second.

What doesn't scare me: Clowns and most of the horror movies that have been coming out lately with the exception of "The Conjuring".


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

I asked around FrightProps and got the following answers:

Doug (President) - "Nothing except for going to jail"
Scott (Creative Director) - ladders and heights
Kathleen (Warehouse) - "Everything. And the ocean."
Dan (Warehouse) - "Flying things that come towards me that have fur or feathers. And cops - ever since I was little.)
Drew (Me) - heights
Max (Fabricator) - "Spiders and Backwards Ws"
Grant (Fabricator) - roller coasters

so it seems like Dan's ultimate fear would be some sort of bird-police officer.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Im freaked out by alien abduction, demonic possession, cannibals, toys that talk or move by themselves (curse you Chucky) and rats. Vampires aren't scary these days, neither are zombies or most slashers. I used to be terrified of Chucky and think he's the reason talking or moving toys freak me out like they do, then I realized that his size and tendency to favor kitchen knives, which dont extend his reach much, would put him at a disadvantage against a victim who didnt act like a person in a horror movie. Hes not scary anymore.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Truthfully not much, I like spiders and snakes, ghosts, ghouls and things that go bump in the night. I have a strong faith so not demons...I guess about the only thing that scares me is losing those I love. Oh, and camel crickets...those things are just freaks of nature.....


----------



## Little Haunter (Jan 28, 2014)

Honestly? If it's in a Haunted attraction I get freaked out; I can read/write/draw/watch videos of 'em all I want, but being in one by myself makes me have some sort of breakdown. Would much rather be *making* the scares!

In real life, I have an irrational fear of a dead serial killer/mass shooter coming to life as a zombie then using me as cannibalization fodder.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The question makes me think of this scene from Austin Powers:


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Heights. Big, mean dogs. Also I've become a touch claustrophobic as I've grown older.

As for not scary? Clowns. Gore for its own sake. Zombies are only scary in a "crazy person's trying to get me" way.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Scary: Poltergeist (scared the -bleep- out of me as a kid), heights, bats (especially when they take flight in your living room), big lakes/oceans

Not scary: clowns (they never did anything for me), zombies, goth kids


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

The living scare me. The dark woods at night at my camp. Bears are frequently sighted there. Drowning scares me, but yet I'm training in our flood response unit. Oh, and drunk drivers especially scare me.


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

highbury said:


> Scary: Poltergeist (scared the -bleep- out of me as a kid), heights, bats (especially when they take flight in your living room), big lakes/oceans
> 
> Not scary: clowns (they never did anything for me), zombies, goth kids


Hah - my mom made me watch Poltergeist when I was 8. Probably changed the way I slept for about ten years.

-Drew


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Blood, blood and more blood scare me to death! Bright crimson pools and streams of that sickly red color. Palpable and metallic in your mouth.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

What doesn't scare me is haunts using actors that haven't finished puberty. Their screams don't project horror when they crack and fluctuate between octaves.

What does scare me is showering and realizing I have no clean underwear and I'm late for a physical!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> What doesn't scare me is haunts using actors that haven't finished puberty. Their screams don't project horror when they crack and fluctuate between octaves.
> 
> What does scare me is showering and realizing I have no clean underwear and I'm late for a physical!


:jol:Commando?? Like a doc will even care?? You know once you've seen one, you've seen'em all!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...dentist's drill....


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Scared of; flying insects, total darkness, mothman (just creeps me out for some reason), amputation of body parts (I have an absolute horror of this), sudden loud noises, circular saws, cleavers, and strangers following me.

Not scared of; other bugs, bats, rats, snakes, spiders, blood, flashing lights, people in masks, body parts that are just laying around, creepy music and sounds, chainsaws, and axes.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

dont like the devil stuff, too real


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Scared Of: Spiders and such, especially if they're realistic, things jumping out at me, things lurking in the shadows, being in the pitch dark and not able to see, whispers, creepy atmosphere.

Not Scared Of: Clowns: they make me giggle, cutesy decorations: I've seen a few, blown up props: not scary to me. Ghost props: I'm particularly found of them.


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

Clowns and things that move fast... I was never a big fans of dolls and I remember the original Blob. Bugs that look at you like Praying Mantis, that is a little creepy


----------



## Gallows_meat (Mar 14, 2014)

My phobias aren't really useful in a haunted house, unfortunately. My big ones are driving in busy areas (I've had nightmares about this since I was probably 5 and didn't get my license until I was 18 because I was so scared of driving) and tornados...

On the list of things that make me uneasy-- peeled skin, things I can't kill (demons, ghosts, certain monsters), loud noises that I expect (I'm okay if I don't know they're coming), dentists, needles, that time I saw feasting carpet beetles "carry" a severed mouse head across my barn floor...


----------



## Gallows_meat (Mar 14, 2014)

as for things that don't scare me, chainsaws (grew up on a farm), people yelling "get out of here" "You wanna play" etc. (overused, maybe? i'm not sure). Jason/Michael Meyers/ Freddie. Soldiers (at haunts... real ones can be pretty imposing), carneys--I love carneys!, wizards (saw this done very badly at a haunt once), Witches with cliche' green faces and pointy hats.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't like anything to do with the devil or demons, like I saw others say, too real for me, I don't like haunts where the actors come right up to me and get in my face , they creep me out in a my space/your space sorta way, not that I am actually "scared" of them, but I really don't like it,


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Spiders creep me out.. The fake ones not so much but a bit to the point where i feel like they are crawling on me EWEWEW.. I don't mind everything else gory and body part stuff is cool to me but i can't be a doctor because all the stuff then with your hands in it no way and maybe a heart beating is just nasty to me. Yet i want to do Crime Scene Investigation how that works for me ill never be able to explain lol


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm claustrophobic. Being stuck in a small area without any hope of getting out. Anything else i can will my way out of. Fear of the dark, fear of spiders or creepy crawlies. Fear of pain. But being unable to move.. I panic.


----------



## melgibbs (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not afraid of anything! But I can't help myself from screaming whenever I face the mirror! lol


----------



## Llasd87 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mirrors and getting my picture taken both freak me out. While I am IRRESISTIBLY attractive, I have this fear of seeing someone or something in the background that shouldn't be there. The ocean freaks me out. One time I swam out to a sandbar and stood on it and I noticed something in the water circling where I was. When I got home, shark week was on TV and I learned all about sandbar sharks. Black/dark water lakes freak me out. I have avoided them ever since I swam into a seaweed forest and couldn't get out. Aaaaaand that's about it.


----------



## Dr.Acula (May 7, 2013)

Most things within the realm of the uncanny valley. Also those glossy plastic animal masks.


----------



## ClayDweller (Apr 25, 2014)

I was little I also had some pretty bad luck with underwater things finding my toes and hands.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

snakes man, snakes


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

When I was a kid, I was scared of the monster under the bed. Now, as a rational adult, I know there's nothing there waiting to grab my ankles and drag me under to eat me, BUT... sometimes sitting on the side of the bed in the dark will still give me that delicious, goosebumpy feeling.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Things that DON't scare me: gore (I think it's fun!), snakes, bugs and spiders (although HORDES of bugs is scary, no matter what kind they are), chainsaw wielding guys (SO over it), zombies

Things that DO scare me: a dark shape that I can just barely make out, when you KNOW you're not alone, and you're just waiting for something to happen, scorpions, blank masks, Slenderman is creepy, and my biggest fear is vomiting...I hate doing it, but I am absolutely phobic about other people doing it. When I've been subjected to it (fake thank God) in haunts, it absolutely ruins it for me. I go into a full-fledged panic attack, hyperventilate, cry, etc. NOT the fun kind of scary. Being an emetophobe is rough.


----------



## Atrium Pool (Jun 18, 2014)

Spider legs coming out of things is pretty scary. Like if you had a cracked doll's face and the spider legs were sticking out of the orifices.

Eyes glowing in darkness is also terrifying.


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Dolls man....definitely dolls! Evil little plastic monsters!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Reality.

NONE of this Halloween stuff scares me.

What would scare me is, if I were in my home alone and I hear clunking, someone breaking in or already in, that's real, and that's scary..

Reality is stranger than fiction.


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

Nothing that is actually horror-related scares me. 

Explosion type noises (air cannon, balloon popping, gun fire, etc.) do bother me if I'm not expecting them, but they're not really horror related, even though air cannons are in use in some haunts. 

They don't scare me as much as they make me mad. I think it's because it's something that you recover from quickly, that I don't consider it to have anything to do with a haunt.

Large wild carnivorous animals scare me--again, not haunt related.

Mentally unstable people who hurt others scare me, and although they are also used in haunts, I mean the real people out there, not those in a scene.

I go to haunted houses to admire the work, not to be scared.


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

Jerry Sandusky


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Jump/pop scares, the element of surprise gets me every time. Not in movies, but in reality, if my guard is down and something jumps or appears out of nowhere, I scream like a 5 year old


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Crazy A$$ politicians....


----------

